# Red top zebra, hongi, or ?????



## Andras (Jul 17, 2010)

Can anyone help identify the orange finned fish in these pics. They are still young at under 3 inches. I have a trio of them, two of which I believe are males because one fish has the barring but much darker coloration.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks more like a red-top zebra type to me.


----------



## Andras (Jul 17, 2010)

Argh...that would mean I have mixed these zebras, with the regular red zebra.


----------



## Andras (Jul 17, 2010)

If the fish is identified as red top zebras, and I also have red zebras...should I go ahead and remove one of them????


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, he is clearly a "Red Top Zebra" (Metriaclima greshakei if he stays light blue, Metriaclima emmiletos is the barring gets intense black, probably)

If you are just trying to have a fun colorful tank, they are fine. If you just have two male Red Top Zebra, you may have to remove one eventually. A male may end up the alpha male in the tank, and be very attractive.

If you are trying to seriously breed the Red Zebra and save the fry, they could mix. Otherwise, just have fun. It all depends on what you want.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

noki said:


> Yes, he is clearly a "Red Top Zebra" (Metriaclima greshakei if he stays light blue, Metriaclima emmiletos is the barring gets intense black, probably)
> 
> If you are just trying to have a fun colorful tank, they are fine. If you just have two male Red Top Zebra, you may have to remove one eventually. A male may end up the alpha male in the tank, and be very attractive.
> 
> If you are trying to seriously breed the Red Zebra and save the fry, they could mix. Otherwise, just have fun. It all depends on what you want.


 :thumb:


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

noki said:



> Yes, he is clearly a "Red Top Zebra" (Metriaclima greshakei if he stays light blue, Metriaclima emmiletos is the barring gets intense black, probably)
> 
> If you are just trying to have a fun colorful tank, they are fine. If you just have two male Red Top Zebra, you may have to remove one eventually. A male may end up the alpha male in the tank, and be very attractive.
> 
> If you are trying to seriously breed the Red Zebra and save the fry, they could mix. Otherwise, just have fun. It all depends on what you want.


I agree with everything noki said, except for honestly you will never know what species of "red top zebra" it is by looking at the external appearance of it, and thats if your lucky and don't have a hybrid (and I'm not insinuating that this fish is a hybrid)


----------

